# The Reckoning



## skunkushybrid (Nov 23, 2007)

As a cannabis user I have had enough of being told that I cannot smoke or grow a perfectly harmless drug...

I have also realised that if we are going to stop this absurdity that it must be a united effort. We must all stand together, no fear, and say NO. We decide what is right and wrong, the people.

To do this we all need to focus on a particular date. The actual date is unimportant, although near to spring would be good. This is about crippling a country's defences by working together, with so many of us all standing at once they wouldn't have the power to stop us... 

I realise spring comes at different times in different parts of the world... but so long as we are united and all agree to do the same thing.

We have the US, we have the UK, we have Europe, Australasia... This could be done.

We're in a war are we? This is what they call it. Well this is how we win it.

This thread is a feeler, to guage how you feel about making this stand. It includes all of us. Not just, 'yeah it's a good idea, but...' We need to make this real, and I believe it can be done.

This isn't just about cannabis, by taking this action we will change the way an ordinary man perceives the world he lives in. We will have made a stand. No more bullshit, let's hear the truth.

The word must be spread, but are we all for it?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 23, 2007)

Also this would need to be gotten into the news long before the date... to get people thinking, and wanting to join. The debate would be intensified like at no other point in time...

Would they cave in before the date, or wait and see what happens?

Belief is a powerful tool when used in the right way.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm all for something like this to try and get weed legalized. But, I'm not sure if a massive grow is the way to go. I don't want my outdoor crop getting pollenated. I was thinking of something more violent. Thoughts? 
We need to do something but is this the way to go about it?
J/K about the violence, although I wish.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 23, 2007)

If it is well publicised and enough people take part, we should win before the set date anyway.

I doubt though, that there are many with the balls. 

Really though, if we all stand... there's nothing they can do.


----------



## ToastedFox (Nov 23, 2007)

I bet if all the tokers/people who think its harmless in the US stopped work for one day it would show that there are more of us then they think.


And 4/20 doesn't count. lol


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

I don't think the 3 of us could make a difference. 

It seems that mm users are content with having permission to grow, and we are content with risking prison every time we do.

If this site is anything to go by, there is no fight in the cannabis community. No true desire to stand up for what we believe is right.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I don't think the 3 of us could make a difference.
> 
> It seems that mm users are content with having permission to grow, and we are content with risking prison every time we do.
> 
> If this site is anything to go by, there is no fight in the cannabis community. No true desire to stand up for what we believe is right.


Fuck. There's only three of us? 
You may be right, I think ppl are too content.
I bet ya it's b/c they've never gone to jail for it. Once you spend long enough in jail for a fucking plant, your ready to stand up fight.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

There's another point. If we FORCED legalisation, they'd have to release everyone that's in prison for growing.

If we all joined together there's nothing they could do.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Well yuh!  I've never been to jail, been busted for anything and don't ever plan to regardless of whether or not I get an mm card.*

*I'm also gonna keep growing and smoking regardless.*

*I'm not saying this isn't doable but it would be a long process in the making.*


iblazethatkush said:


> Fuck. There's only three of us?
> You may be right, I think ppl are too content.
> I bet ya it's b/c they've never gone to jail for it. Once you spend long enough in jail for a fucking plant, your ready to stand up fight.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah, you haven't hurt anybody. you're just growing a plant and harvesting it yourself.

You get jail for that, kidnapped and held alongside psychopaths... treated with disrespect by the police and prison guards... it's gonna piss you off.

The world needs to change, and if we don't do it who will? Why should we live in fear of the police or authorities that might just take away our rights to grow at any moment?

We all know it isn't right.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*It totally sucks. its one more thing the goverments got total control of as usual but the consequences are HUGE!!!*
*Some people have gotten away with murder for less.*
*It is rediculous but who is gonna be the first to stand ground.*
*There needs to be a way to take some of our power back without the chance of being locked up. I mean, I'm all for supporting the right cause but not if it means risking my family. They mean more to me than the weed.*

*I do think the world is changing. Look how far weed has come to how it was viewed years ago with 'reefer maddness' and all that garbage. *


skunkushybrid said:


> Yeah, you haven't hurt anybody. you're just growing a plant and harvesting it yourself.
> 
> You get jail for that, kidnapped and held alongside psychopaths... treated with disrespect by the police and prison guards... it's gonna piss you off.
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

the government work hard to bring out scientific claims that take years to disprove... and then they are usually disproved by the cannabis community themselves.

Yes, we have a larger voice now... which is why this would be the ideal time to strike. I don't see how we could lose our liberty. They don't have enough prisons.

Then it's in the news, they lock so and so up but his neighbour's still right on growing... so's Charlie down the road, and Michael up the hill. The prisons in my country are full, where they going to put us all?

We just all need to stand firm.

This isn't a fight we can lose. They will have no choice but to make it legal because we will make the choice for them.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*If there was a way to get everyone from this site to hook up to their computers on a certain day, time etc and do something that stirs up enough interest for a news coverage,,,then more people might(and probably would) join the bandwagon. Most people are followers and want a leader. Sad but true.*


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 24, 2007)

it is a fight we could lose. each of us can lose bigtime. our houses, cars, family, freedom. i really think you're going about this the wrong way, skunk. 

in the u.s. laws are changed by enough people getting behind them. if there is a vast majority of the citizens who want change, change can be affected.

you do not change a law, by breaking the law. you use the law to change the law. you get EVERYONE who is favorable to speak out, put the inititive on the ballot, and vote on it. if it gets turned down, you do it again and again and again untill they hear us. 

this is how prohibition of alcohol was changed. what you're not getting is that there does not seem to be enough people raising their voice for canabis legalization. we're not the majority of the population, as was the case for alcohol.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, I think so too. This is why i mentioned a specific date. This gives time for the word to spread.

This would even help the government, our co2 emissions would drop right down... the crime rate would fall drastically. Not just in regards to cannabis, but it is no lie that if there is no weed around violent crime goes up. So I see a reduction in crime right across the scale.

Another upside, if it ever happens, is that we as common men and women, will have shown that we really do wield the power. The government should not be separate from us, but actually be a representation of us.

They smoke weed too, with the times as they are it would be a good time to strike.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Yes i agree with you HUGELY on this and this would be the biggest concern for most people and should be BUT there is a way around it. WE could.....*


closet.cult said:


> it is a fight we could lose. each of us can lose bigtime. our houses, cars, family, freedom. i really think you're going about this the wrong way, skunk.
> 
> in the u.s. laws are changed by enough people getting behind them. if there is a vast majority of the citizens who want change, change can be affected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*On a certain day and time get everyone to call their government block up the lines  It snot illegal. just annoying.  OR*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

closet.cult said:


> this is how prohibition of alcohol was changed. what you're not getting is that there does not seem to be enough people raising their voice for canabis legalization. we're not the majority of the population, as was the case for alcohol.


There's not enough people because we fear what you fear.

alcohol prohibition was changed because the government wanted the money the gangs were reaping in... I don't care how they try and butter it up.

Who are the government? Are they royalty, or are they you and me? They may threaten to hang us, but if enough of us stand at once the rope and the threat is useless.

Where I'm from we are the majority of the population. 

This doesn't stop at weed forums, there are people that don't even like weed that agree it should be legalised, and that the government HAVE NO RIGHT to tell us we can't grow it.

This is why the media in my country, very recently brought out a report that one toke of a joint will cause some type of psychosis. This was national news, newspapers... everything. Idiots were talking about it like they actually knew what they were talking about.

The power should be with the people, and I believe our voices are large enough, and our numbers great enough to make the stand.


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 24, 2007)

people at NORML have been fighting for decades for cannabis prohibition repeal. they had Carl Sagan and his wife Anne on their side. She still sits on the board and they've gotten nowhere. but they ARE fighting from the legal side, which is the correct way to approach this.

what we need is a larger % of the population to agree with us. we need to affect the population.

financial benifits is a very good argument. the governement would save millions on not incarcerating mj users. BUT, call me cinical but i truly believe that mj is illegal BECAUSE it brings in millions to fight it! our tax dollars pay for police and judges and prisons and lawyers.

canada pisses me off too because they had the right, rational idea regarding cannabis and they let the u.s. strong arm them politically into stepping up their laws. they were on their way to legalization.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Have protects going at different times of the day throughout the world but have them peaceful and civil to show the rest of society that will aren't the  society has portrayed us to be.*


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *On a certain day and time get everyone to call their government block up the lines  It snot illegal. just annoying.  OR*


Yes, that too. this can be a part of the build-up. So long as nobody is affected by it, this is cool. 

This is about peace, and doing what is right. There's much more to it than just people wanting to smoke weed, even if they just want to smoke weed.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*The last thing we want to do is have a huge protest with lots of people getting drunk and stoned and it getting carried away where violence starts. Thats the image we are trying to dispel so if we had a peaceful demonstration or whatever we want to call it there would have to be no toking or any illegal activities so the authorities have no reason to show any force.*

*Eventually this would grow and become even greater!!!*


closet.cult said:


> it is a fight we could lose. each of us can lose bigtime. our houses, cars, family, freedom. i really think you're going about this the wrong way, skunk.
> 
> in the u.s. laws are changed by enough people getting behind them. if there is a vast majority of the citizens who want change, change can be affected.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 24, 2007)

Yayyyyyy 4:20 on 4/20/2008 I'd go on a march or summat


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> There's not enough people because we fear what you fear.
> 
> alcohol prohibition was changed because the government wanted the money the gangs were reaping in... I don't care how they try and butter it up.
> 
> Who are the government? Are they royalty, or are they you and me? They may threaten to hang us, but if enough of us stand at once the rope and the threat is useless.


no, no, no. you have to understand. alcohol prohibition changed becuase enough people wanted it changed. too many people, the majority of the general population wanted booze. it was unworkable prohibition. PLUS, the black market spawned dangerous gangs.

obviously, the gangs surrounding drugs is the same problem, but cannabis smokers are NOT the majority in the U.S. (well, they are in certain cities or states)

now, the government would have been happy to forcibly keep prohibition on their people if the citizens HADN'T demanded the end of it.

prohibition = arrests, jail time, incarceration and prison.

prohibition is MONEY FOR THE GOVERNMENT. our TAXES pay to fight the war on drugs! The government doesn't care how many people want prohibition to end. and they will arrest ALL 10,000,000 of you growing out in the open just to prove a point; how strong they are. and they will make a mint from all the court fees and they will run ads focused towards the religous right that demonize drug users and that warrent more drakonian laws.

prohibition will only end with an honest and sympathitic president, congress and supreme court. so, we're fucked.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Yes exactly. See we are on the same page with this skunk. *
*I'm a big believer in that things happen for a reason. We might not like them at the time but in the end it usually turns out for the best. (very different from religious)*

*There are so many creative possibilities that can be done with this. Take even you being a moderator here, you have some power to influence people in a postive way.*
*You could set up a contest asking for the best ideas for bringing about the publicity needed to get the ball rolling. From there you never know where it is gonna end.*

*You ever see that movie"Play it forward"? or "Pay it forward?" Somethin' like that. It was the same idea.*


skunkushybrid said:


> Yes, that too. this can be a part of the build-up. So long as nobody is affected by it, this is cool.
> 
> This is about peace, and doing what is right. There's much more to it than just people wanting to smoke weed, even if they just want to smoke weed.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Fake Plastic Trees said:


> Yayyyyyy 4:20 on 4/20/2008 I'd go on a march or summat


That too, it will be a march to advertise what we're going to do. If we push it enough, and can show that we have a huge following... This would need to be on a world scale too, everyone marching at the same time on the same day. Placards with the date of freedom, proudly proclaimed.

A dream? Maybe... but who knows unless we try?

Do we want it badly enough? Not just for someone that has aids or cancer but we can do also much more good. Yes the sick are relevant, but so is our earth, even our mental stability.

We feel opressed by much more than the cannabis prohibition. This BB world we live in get's more intense by the year. This would give us a sense of freedom, show us that we do have the power to change the world... that we are not controlled.


----------



## closet.cult (Nov 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> That too, it will be a march to advertise what we're going to do. If we push it enough, and can show that we have a huge following... This would need to be on a world scale too, everyone marching at the same time on the same day. Placards with the date of freedom, proudly proclaimed.
> 
> A dream? Maybe... but who knows unless we try?
> 
> ...


i'm all for peaceful protests. if it's local, i'll do it. but it has to be a LOT of people so it'll represent our numbers.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Ok Skunk. How about this idea. *

*You have a 'Rollitup.org' contest on who can create the biggest buzz idea that would bring about the most attention.*

*You collect all the ideas and then for the year of 2008 you pick one idea for each month of the year. *
*Like:*
*January: Everyone calls their Health minister and asks why they don't have the same rights as...blah blah"*
*February: have a march in all cities of the worlld on such and such a date*
*March: Have everyone send in emails to someone else*
*Etc*
*Etc*
*Etc*
*Etc*
*Its something that would gradually build momentum and would be great publicity for this site. You'd know more about that.*

*You could even incorporate a downloadable callender that members can download so that everyone is in sync with each other.*

*Whatcha think?*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Absolutely! We are all in this together. We are like branches from a tree. All connected.*
*OK I'm stoned.*


skunkushybrid said:


> That too, it will be a march to advertise what we're going to do. If we push it enough, and can show that we have a huge following... This would need to be on a world scale too, everyone marching at the same time on the same day. Placards with the date of freedom, proudly proclaimed.
> 
> A dream? Maybe... but who knows unless we try?
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Lacy said:


> *Whatcha think?*


All of it yes, but this is a group thing. I don't want to be leader, this will really take all of us working together.

If you execute some of these ideas, namely the thread, I'll gladly contribute and try my best to help with the organisation.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

As I said, my first plan of attack would be to spread the word over other forums all over the world... but it would first need to take off on this one.

This is why I've added a poll.

I've made the poll like that, because if you choose to keep running this should emphasise the feeling of cowardice as you click it.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*We can ALL be the catalyts for the motivation of change if we all stick TOGETHER on this!!!!*


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*I didn't mean that you should be the leader but since you are a moderator you can post a contest. I don't think an regular ordinary, plain old, unimportant, non-significant, member should either. *

*I'm just joking. *


skunkushybrid said:


> All of it yes, but this is a group thing. I don't want to be leader, this will really take all of us working together.
> 
> If you execute some of these ideas, namely the thread, I'll gladly contribute and try my best to help with the organisation.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

the rest of the US, are yet to wake up... I mean that literally as in regards to the thread moving slowly.

Yes, I believe it can be done legally, but only with the threat of illegality if they do not comply. With enough pressure they have to cave in.

How many of us here have actually been on a march?

I warrant there aren't many. Me included, I've never been on a march.

Yet, the marches still draw significant followers... already enough to have a voice in government. What if, all of us joined in? How loud would we be then?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 24, 2007)

I just read a post by Hank on another thread and it gave me an idea you can ask all the people on here and all the other websites like this one to make a Personal Testimony. "Why I smoke Marijuana".

I mean ask _all_ the people too not just MM patients. I know a lot of replies will simply be "because I like to get high" and there will be some fantastic gut wrenching stories from people who really really can't do without MM for pain. 

There will also be thousands of replies from people who say its a corrective drug for them. Makes them more calm maybe even stops them from being voilent or just simply helps them to relax or sleep.

If everybody looks into their heart they could come up with really really meaningful testimonies. If it really comes from peoples hearts it would be far better than just a simple petition.

Its just an idea it would require lots of work. Hmmm maybe you could even publish a book out of it, I am betting with proper editing (and I mean ordering here not altering) it would make fantastic website material.

What do you think?


----------



## Fake Plastic Trees (Nov 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> the rest of the US, are yet to wake up... I mean that literally as in regards to the thread moving slowly.
> 
> Yes, I believe it can be done legally, but only with the threat of illegality if they do not comply. With enough pressure they have to cave in.
> 
> ...


Peaceful marches have always worked really well in Britain throughout the ages, even got women the vote, atually thay weren't too peaceful teehee. I think Peaceful has to be the key element here, we are saying MJ chills us out and cannot do anything that would send out a different message.

I reckon persistence is going to be key too, one march ain't going to rock anyones boat, the more you have the more they will gather speed and Politics is a slow business.


----------



## cdbr420 (Nov 24, 2007)

I totally fuckin agree with you guys...im for sure with yas...im not a long time grower but i am a heavy smoker. im gorwing for my first time actually but i like it and its a good hobby...like willie nelson said "_ I think people need to be educated to the fact that marijuana is not a drug. Marijuana is an herb and a flower. God put it here. If He put it here and He wants it to grow, what gives the government the right to say that God is wrong?" - Willie Nelson_


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes, although we should steer clear of religion... this is about mankind. As FPT said we all have genuine heart felt reasons for growing this stuff. Even the commercial growers have to believe that this is more than just a means to an end to make money (most of them, I hope).

I do it because it relaxes me, helps me concentrate... am I hurting anybody by wanting to self medicate? Do I want some doctor giving me HIS diagnosis, and what he thinks I should take? Do I trust them fuckers?

Medicines are freely available in all kinds of herbs and plants... yet in my country a simple thing like penicylin is prescription only. So, if you cultivate your own penicylin this too would be illegal. Likewise any other 'prescription only' drug. It's all about the money, the prescription drugs are the only ones that work.

They make money from our illnesses, and keep us uneducated and lazy as to what is actually best for our bodies... just so they can make more.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 24, 2007)

i think growung weed, is a good thing, who wants to be walking the streets looking for shit/and i mean shit, look at the stuff there selling on the streets. now i grow my own, i dont bother anyone, and no one bothers me, i think everyone sould be able to grow for there selfs, and it will eradicate all the seedy side of cannabis. and this has only got to be better for every one. hopfully.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Yes. Just tell the truth. It would be a huge eye opener for sure.*


Fake Plastic Trees said:


> I just read a post by Hank on another thread and it gave me an idea you can ask all the people on here and all the other websites like this one to make a Personal Testimony. "Why I smoke Marijuana".
> 
> I mean ask _all_ the people too not just MM patients. I know a lot of replies will simply be "because I like to get high" and there will be some fantastic gut wrenching stories from people who really really can't do without MM for pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 24, 2007)

all sounds good to me lacy.


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*I have never done an march either and to be honest I don't think I can but I can probably do most others. *

*Its always about making money for the gov't. It really pisses me off but if more of the general public read or heard(even better) testimony (I'll record mine and send it in) that puts a face on it. When I saw this documentary and saw all the different people from every walk of life wanting to use cannibis for something or other, it truly was gut wrenching stuff. *
*I mean it stuck with me to this day. I'll never forget it.*

*Imagine if the general public viewed these more and more. We would make such postive changes in the way marijuana is viewed and rid that old out-dated myth once and for all. *


skunkushybrid said:


> Yes, although we should steer clear of religion... this is about mankind. As FPT said we all have genuine heart felt reasons for growing this stuff. Even the commercial growers have to believe that this is more than just a means to an end to make money (most of them, I hope).
> 
> I do it because it relaxes me, helps me concentrate... am I hurting anybody by wanting to self medicate? Do I want some doctor giving me HIS diagnosis, and what he thinks I should take? Do I trust them fuckers?
> 
> ...


----------



## Lacy (Nov 24, 2007)

*Gosh yes don't ever add religion to anything. (that would cause world war 3).*
*We'd have everyone jumping on us. *


skunkushybrid said:


> Yes, although we should steer clear of religion... this is about mankind. As FPT said we all have genuine heart felt reasons for growing this stuff. Even the commercial growers have to believe that this is more than just a means to an end to make money (most of them, I hope).
> 
> I do it because it relaxes me, helps me concentrate... am I hurting anybody by wanting to self medicate? Do I want some doctor giving me HIS diagnosis, and what he thinks I should take? Do I trust them fuckers?
> 
> ...


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 24, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> the rest of the US, are yet to wake up... I mean that literally as in regards to the thread moving slowly.
> 
> Yes, I believe it can be done legally, but only with the threat of illegality if they do not comply. With enough pressure they have to cave in.
> 
> ...


I like this idea. We could stage a million man march. To show the gov't how many of us there are. If we all stand together, We would hold the power.


----------



## ToastedFox (Nov 24, 2007)

Most the bans on pot are from propaganda, and bogus data done a long time ago.. 

I can drink and smoke tobacco as much as I please, yet a naturally occurring plant I can't. Not only that but be treated just as bad as if I was doing something that was a serious crime.


There is a lot of bullshit about this simple plant that was started in what I'd call the time of ignorant propaganda against anything different. Hell, in the 1950's there was plenty of films that portrayed any homosexual as a pedophile and out to molest America's children. People still buy into this crap too, thats the sad thing! I don't like the fact people blame the herb for people's choices, I've smoked for years yet never moved onto any other drug as a primary high, I don't even drink too often because I don't like the way it makes me feel.


For those people who worry about people being extremely blazed and driving they have a on the spot THC test which can detect if someone had consumed an amount of the herb, but I don't see what the worry about that is.. It still is a crime to drive intoxicated with any substance even LEGAL ones.

I personally don't like the fact the government wants to tell me what is right for my body and what isn't. I have a brain and are capable of reading the data myself so I can make my own choice on it.

So I'd for sure be up for something, though I wont be carrying anything on such a date my experiences in jail have been extremely awful.


----------



## Microdizzey (Nov 24, 2007)

Count me in on whatever you guys decide on.

It would be wise if nobody brings herb at the time because that would turn into a huge arrest-fest, I'm sure they'll be performing searches on people


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

No, no searches... they wouldn't be able to come near us. Imagine if they did, there'd be a riot. Violence begets violence, and if they start it they would lose. They don't have the man power.

Although neither do we, at the moment. 11 votes for a Saturday is not very good. Let's see what Sunday brings.


----------



## giagemgal (Nov 25, 2007)

What about this. Use Central Park in New York. Contact the clinics and Normal since they seem to have a lot of pull. I also know some really big players in this game. Alert everyone on all the boards and every single site possible. Oh, I'm sure there is one of you out there that is a mega huge website geek......(I'm married to a geek) no offence...maybe there are a lot of people. Start posting all the reasons that weed is good and not dangerous. Compare it to other things that are legal. Then, if you can get one of the presidential running mates to notice us, he or she may have no choice but to support it. 

Now, about the other problems this could spawn. Growers would have to lower prices (because not everyone has the talent to grow) and their living would be compromised. Also, the drug companies have so much money and so many lawyers that they could tie this up in courts for a century. Drug companies honestly are the losers here and big business won't let us through. Otherwise it would have been legalized a long time ago.

I completely agree with you on this and would help anyway that I know how. We really need to plan this very carefully to create the best impact. Winning right away will not happen....but if there are enough rallys and newscasts and articles it would really help.

Also, we all have to appear extremely professional and not be violent in any fashion. That is exactly why the conservatives don't like this drug. They are afraid. So...education is also the key.

Start building web sites, talk to people, post on the boards, contact your friends, call the clinics, contact Normal, get on TV (not really hard to do) and use the media to fight.

Just my two cents.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes I agree... but we could do it world-wide. With the right pushes, I just bet that mm would get legalised a lot quicker.

They'd do it as an offering... also as they know that the mm users would drop out of the debate (at least quite a lot would).

I honestly believe though that we need to threaten them with the fact that if they don't let us grow... then we shall just do it anyway.


I agree with the website building... also other forums must get involved... and it would help if we could all join local cannabis legalisation initiatives and push the cause there. Everything, and anything we can think of. I know it'll take a while, and lots of organisation.

But I'm taking this site as a general guide to cannabis smokers, and not many of us seem to want it badly enough. I've never liked being in fear... and the only thing I truthfully fear are the police.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 25, 2007)

Although I agree with this thread, it just doesn't seem logical


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Although I agree with this thread, it just doesn't seem logical


Why not? Or is it your habit to make pointless posts?


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 25, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> Why not? Or is it your habit to make pointless posts?


Because I said it doesn't, you need to realize not everyone has the same opinion as yours, wether you are a mod or not.

You say all these things but yet you don't want to be a leader. Why would you not want to lead your own idea?

perhaps consequences?
failure maybe?


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

No... the whole point is, that there isn't a leader. This must be a conscious decision by all.

A complete change of consciousness. If what I'm saying went to the extremes, we could change society completely.

True freedom for mankind. This may be a level you cannot attain, why would you want to do that?

Anyway, there is too much animosity from you. So please keep out of my thread.


----------



## Zekedogg (Nov 25, 2007)

Well realistically speaking, WE would never get enough support therefore the people that do support it I believe would suffer consequences...Its all about numbers, and I just don't think they favor us


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> Well realistically speaking, WE would never get enough support therefore the people that do support it I believe would suffer consequences...Its all about numbers, and I just don't think they favor us


No, it seems they don't.


----------



## twinturbo (Nov 25, 2007)

u both need to stop arguing....smoke something...shit----

yes you do not need a leader but you do need leader figures to gain and show power/authority----i would comtact some popular stoners if i were u---i dont no anyone but im with ya!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

The numbers seem to be growing... and what an appropriate number we are on.

12 disciples of the cause.

Negativity should never rule your heart.

Remember we are doing nothing wrong... what we do does not hurt anybody. 

As people we do have the power to move governments. If you're positive that what you do is right. there can be no shades of grey (gray).


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2007)

um, what about this???????

Worldwide Marijuana March 2008

Worldwide Marijuana March 2008

Worldwide Marijuana March 2008


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 25, 2007)

Great find fdd'... 

My nearest is London.

Get in touch with the relative leaders of your march, and tell them of the new desire. Simply, enough is enough. They either give us what we want or we take it.

I see banners... and fdd' t-shirts...lol... maybe hotdogs.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Nov 25, 2007)

I been thinking a lot about this and I think the quickest way to gain attention is to hit them where it hurts most...The wallet(so to speak). We could try to fuck up the economy somehow. Maybe schedule a day where us stoners don't buy a single thing. Not gas, food, or anything. See how much money the economy loses in one day. And then tell them we're scheduling one day a month like this until weed is legal.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 26, 2007)

Yeah, that's a cool idea... kinda like a worker's strike.

The more we do, the more pressure is on...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

the illegal immigrants do that here once a year. they all take the day off to show us how much we need them. a lot of them get fired for doing it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 26, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> the illegal immigrants do that here once a year. they all take the day off to show us how much we need them. a lot of them get fired for doing it.


illegal? Do they pay taxes on their wages?

I don't think that if you pay taxes they can fire you for booking a day off.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> illegal? Do they pay taxes on their wages?
> 
> I don't think that if you pay taxes they can fire you for booking a day off.


no they don't pay taxes. they work under the table. if you don't pay taxes they can fire you for anything.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 26, 2007)

i think in england they stopped locking people up for possesion. because the prisons are too full, like you say, money talks. and it costs them too much, to house prisoners. thats the only way the goverment will bow down,there pocket. and maybe if good stuff got said about cannabis, insted of the new propergander.." kids and mental health. mmm just a new thing to blame it on, why would they find this out now, when were so close to getting leaglised, its like its put us back, from our goal.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 26, 2007)

crazy-mental said:


> i think in england they stopped locking people up for possesion. because the prisons are too full, like you say, money talks. and it costs them too much, to house prisoners. thats the only way the goverment will bow down,there pocket. and maybe if good stuff got said about cannabis, insted of the new propergander.." kids and mental health. mmm just a new thing to blame it on, why would they find this out now, when were so close to getting leaglised, its like its put us back, from our goal.


yeah, they feed a few crumbs just to calm the masses. We are the masses. In my area we are. Laws are made by men, for men. Now would be an ideal time to threaten to cripple their entire sytem. What would they do to try and maintain order? Burn our plants, lock some of us up? The world would stand for that?

I don't think that that's a move they could make. This is why we need to stand and be counted. There would never be a better time to stand for our rights, and even rescue this shitty society from it's mental doom.

Control should not extend to cannabis. Give us back our freedom to think.


----------



## m3atwad (Nov 26, 2007)

they are illegal immigrants. no they dont pay taxes... if they did theyd get caught and get deported back to mexico..
but in the case of marijuana, if everyone decided to roll some blunts and smoke up they couldnt do anything being that there would be nowhere to hold us all.
i wish bush would just do something right for once and legalize marijuanna.. it would make some of us actually like him for once and no one would really care as much when he continues to drive our country into the ground.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2007)

they give you a ticket. you appear in court. you get sent to drug re-hab with weekly testing. sounds good.


----------



## Kant (Nov 26, 2007)

We should get a bunch of people with clones(rooted) to spell out "legalize it" in 5ft letters in front of the capital building.


----------



## bigbabysour (Nov 26, 2007)

if the us government was to make it legal they would tax it like they do with cigarettes and booze, which would bring millions more tax dollars than they get in fighting it. What bother's me is the government has no problem approving pills that will help you not be depressed and shit like that but the side-effects are worse than the depression and they make the pills that if you stop taking them the withdrawl from it sucks. I had this problem since i was put in the hospital for depression and making threat's, they put me on pills and after a week let me out, couple month's later the pills did nothing for me so there advice was to up the dose and i said fuck that, i suffered through the withdrawls which made me feel like i was coming down from being really drunk from the moment i woke up till i went to bed. I smoke all the time and it's my medication for my depression, but the point is the government's all for man made pills that do nothing but if God made it it's wrong.

To make it legal, you will see it taxed which i've come to accept. My idea was they should treat like they do with alcohol, since alcohol's legal and causes more death and violence than bud ever did, but tax it, let bar's and store's get licenses to sell it, can only smoke in licensed places or your home like alcohol, can get a dui or dwi if driving while high or smoking while driving, and to finish they would create jobs due to company's producing the crops for the government....then i would have a job i love.


----------



## bigbabysour (Nov 26, 2007)

Also where i live weed has been decriminalized.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 27, 2007)

What I'm saying is that we don't give them the option to legalise it. We take the option away from them, and WE make the choice.If we truly believe that we are free men and women, then why should we not be able to make this choice?There are too many of us now for us to allow them to treat us the way they do. They will lock you up, but that is nothing compared to the fear of this event happening in the first place.Why should we sit afraid in our homes? We run this world, and its about time we showed them that.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 27, 2007)

over here, i live in a okish area, but i have family, who dont own there own homes, and have to rent from the goverment, i was lucky, worked hard and and now own homes. anyway, my family would love to move,away from, there ruff area, but now all the nice places to rent are all full up with, immagrants/refugees, this is not fair,they get the good homes and the people who would like better homes, dont stand a chance of bettering there selfs, also i have a family member who has worked all his life, anyway hes now ill , and cannot hardley pay his bills he earned£400 a week now hes getting £56 a week.sad, anyway the imagrants get there rent/rates, money and even food tokens, plus half of them are working on the side,id say theyve got it good, in all after eveything they get , id say in all £300.00 plus the untaxed work they do. as well as spraffing from the state, what my family member paid in to all his life, this is not rite. that should be changed, its this kind of thing, that really fucks me off.


----------



## bongspit (Nov 29, 2007)

as far as the US is concerned, it does not matter how many people want marijuana legalized, as long as the liquor industry and the drug industry are against it it will not happen. in the US it's all about the money and power, it has nothing to do with what the people want.


----------



## crazy-mental (Nov 30, 2007)

true like i say money talks.


----------



## Kant (Nov 30, 2007)

money doesn't talk, it reigns.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Nov 30, 2007)

bongspit said:


> as far as the US is concerned, it does not matter how many people want marijuana legalized, as long as the liquor industry and the drug industry are against it it will not happen. in the US it's all about the money and power, it has nothing to do with what the people want.


You feel that in the US you don't have the numbers? If every person that smoked or grows marijuana just all stood out on the same day at the same time and planted that seed, they could not stop you.

This is about money and power... this is where you can say 'fuck the money', this isn't about money, this is about power. If you think that as free men and women that we have no power then you are a portent of what this society has become.

If we all realise that the world must be changed, then arguing over shades of grey will only further the control. If we stand united in this one act, we will feel empowered again. 

Yes i'm suggesting a coup, but one of peace...


----------



## JJgrands (Nov 30, 2007)

First off, that links broken now, so much for the march? The legal issues are irrelavant. Carter wanted to legalize, AMA wrote medical journal studies pro pot in the late 70's. Of course it wasnt even illegal berfore 1937... yes in all comes down to POLITICS. Right now we're fucked, save a long shot for ron paul-vote for him bitches).
Anyway I think we all just might already be doing our thing and we could improve on that concept. Ever hear of civil disobedience? Kind of like rocking it with disregard for authority, accepting the beatings, imprisonment, death, persecution, holding onto the truth you hold in your heart. Hard core hessian blazer pot stars just wanna get high. People get pissed and dont understand, we get high anyway. Sadly guilty of some serious criminal offenses we likely are for contemplating or even discussing paths to any plausible chances for legalization. I dont fuck around, I been telling teachers, parents, everyone ive ever met to end criminalization. Most agree. Thats not the problem. The problem is people are half assed little bitches. They go about in regular society acting rough and drinking booze, and puff a tiny chibber at home from their secret grow. They beg their parents to authorize their hobby grow. They leave their homes to travel across the country to grow what they love. I think the sentiment here is enough is enough. That if all the growers in the usa, woke up, rubbed the ganj resin from there eyes, walked outside and told everyone in the neighborhood, scrastch that, the world, about ganja and how they just grew 50 pounds and aint shit u gonna-do-about-it-pig type mentality. Like, Im tired of hiding it style. Rough out in the open. Im like that already to my extreme risk with my nothing worthlessness. I been open blazing bowls on the road for example, and i was delivering pizzas and had a car sign on and someone called the store. But, becus the manager blazed.. ha ha ha. At the end of the day in my travels ive encountered more people who HAVE smoked weed and had a problem with me doing it AND people who HAD NEVER SMOKED who saw NO problem with mke doing it than i care to remember. People are dumbasses and life is too short. And I say i dont give a fuck. Whether its genetic, random, god, fate, whatever. I am what i am, a ganja fiend. I dont have a PROBLEM. "You"(government) have a problem. ME. so yeah. lock me up, do your worst, im just trying to get high and i aint hurting nobody. I honestly believe, a universal momentous awakening and entering into the light, perhaps on 4/20, when everyone who ever smoked would be encouraged to smoke openly and honestly say the truth, to legalize, and reveal they had smoked. all politicians, all media actors, get it out there, say "today is the day we stop the bullshit, we all like to get high, it isnt that big of a deal, now go about your business back to regularly scheduled programming...". Everyone could go watch amewrican idol again and work at walmart, for all i give a fuck. Either way, imma be high.


P.s. Everything I post here is ABSOLUTE truth. Thats right, I am the GANJA king, fear me pigs, for I will destroy you and bring freedom to the marijuana plant that it so rightly deserves. YEAH BITCHES COUNTDOWN TO CALI


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2007)

i found this years link.........2008 Global Marijuana March


----------



## bongspit (Nov 30, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> You feel that in the US you don't have the numbers? If every person that smoked or grows marijuana just all stood out on the same day at the same time and planted that seed, they could not stop you.
> 
> This is about money and power... this is where you can say 'fuck the money', this isn't about money, this is about power. If you think that as free men and women that we have no power then you are a portent of what this society has become.
> 
> ...


oh yeah...I think there are millions of pot smokers in the US. I think there are even more that if it was legal would smoke. I know it's hard for people that do not live in the US to understand, you see this pie in the sky that US is portrayed as, and it's just not true. We have an estimated 4 million children that go to school hungry every day because their families can not afford food. Look at the millions of people that have protested the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan and it has made no difference at all, as a matter of fact it has gotten worse. I have gone to Washington DC twice to protest the wars and I will not give up, that said, I will stand up and be counted as a marijuana smoking American and do whatever is needed to help the cause. 
Life is not arbitrary, and neither is fate capricious. But sometimes actions and consequences don't seem to match up. Trust that there is order and justice in the universe.


----------



## bongspit (Nov 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> i found this years link.........2008 Global Marijuana March


this is cool..there is one in Nashville TN, so I will be there. But you know that there is no way in hell that the local newspaper will publicize this event.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 1, 2007)

bongspit said:


> Trust that there is order and justice in the universe.


evil must always be pointed out or we might forget what evil is. 

There may be order and justice in the universe, but I'm talking about mankind. You think life would stop if we were wiped off the planet? Maybe the justice you speak of is happening right now... the world is heating up, the reefs are dying... too much co2 in the air.

Maybe the order you speak of is happening right now. We are nothing. We are nothing because we are doing nothing to help. We just keep making it worse. If there is order and justice in the universe, then it works on a much deeper level than merely our petty laws.

If you think some magical god will step in to create some order and make everything ok again, you are sorely wrong. The meaning of life is to live.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 1, 2007)

bongspit said:


> this is cool..there is one in Nashville TN, so I will be there. But you know that there is no way in hell that the local newspaper will publicize this event.


I've never been on a march... are they boring?


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> evil must always be pointed out or we might forget what evil is.
> 
> There may be order and justice in the universe, but I'm talking about mankind. You think life would stop if we were wiped off the planet? Maybe the justice you speak of is happening right now... the world is heating up, the reefs are dying... too much co2 in the air.
> 
> ...


well, I am not a believer in the whole god thing, but maybe karma or what goes around comes around. What I am saying is GREED is in control and I believe it's probably world wide. Since I live in the US, and I do not really know about the politics in other countries except what I read I can only give my opinion about the US. If history is any indicator things have always gone in cycles, the economy, the wars and I believe the american people will come to their senses, things will sometimes get really bad first, but I have faith inthe people.


----------



## CoX (Dec 1, 2007)

We need someone very smart to get this to the governments attention and fast. I'm tired of the bullshit about not being able to smoke budd! Iv'e been on Federal Probation now for 4 fucking months because of my dam dad making fake money. As a result of the probation I have Regular drug testing. This means I had to give up my love of smoking mary Jane. It's bullshit, our country is suposed to be a free country. So Why smoking a harmless Herb Is illegal??? WHO KNOWS, lets fucking work together, this is for all who are tired of the bullshit, And I'm all for it!
~Cox~


----------



## bongspit (Dec 1, 2007)

skunkushybrid said:


> I've never been on a march... are they boring?


I have never been to a marijuana march, that might be fun. I have been to several peace marches, starting with the vietnam war. The vietnam war protest were unruly and fun. The war protest these days are more politically correct, really sort of mellow, I guess. But, being in a crowd of several hundred thousand people marching through the streets of washington dc is pretty cool...


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 1, 2007)

bongspit said:


> well, I am not a believer in the whole god thing, but maybe karma or what goes around comes around. What I am saying is GREED is in control and I believe it's probably world wide. Since I live in the US, and I do not really know about the politics in other countries except what I read I can only give my opinion about the US. If history is any indicator things have always gone in cycles, the economy, the wars and I believe the american people will come to their senses, things will sometimes get really bad first, but I have faith inthe people.


This is what I mean. Simply relying on that everything will be ok in the end is not good enough. If anything the powers have learned themselves from history. They've learned how to control us better so that society moves in the ordered way they see fit.

A close friend of mine suffers from a mental illness. His only illness is fear, but the doctors call it Paranoid Scizophrenia. I've questioned him at length about his 'illness', and this is where he has imparted that it his fear of confrontation (in so many words) that he doesn't like. This guy is 6' 4" and around 16 stone. I've looked deeper than that. If he actually got into a fight, then he would fight. His fear is more than just confrontation.

If we go deeper we realise that from a very early age we are programmed subliminally to think a certain way. What this does is make us realise that there are other options to reacting to any specific situation. Many times I have watched people re enact tv shows. If their favourite character has had a fall out on the tv show, then they want to feel that way too. This goes right across the board, from soap operas to psycho killers.

News reports are heavy with biased so that our conscious minds are kept busy. Too busy for us to search out the doubt that gets buried. Smoking cannabis lifts you out of the conscious world, and melds it to the subconscious world. When smoking cannabis we are much more in tune with our subconscious mind. This can be scary, and can lead to bouts of paranoia. This is because you still haven't acknowledged your subconscious mind and are trying to fight it off.

I have dinner, so to the point... the control they have and show us they have is the cause of mental illness. Also, karma is not an extraneous force, rather it is you. Talkt to your subconscious and it will answer you.


----------



## JJgrands (Dec 1, 2007)

My genius idea- Growers Union

I thought of this while working on a big op out in norcal. Fearful over the constant passes of helos and news of old friends getting popped all the time, we rocked reme rows hundred feet deep and 4>500sq ft always-closed greenhouses packed thick with the ultra chron-ny dieslel for the win. We did it right, all OG soil beds with homegrown compost and minimal amendments. Cared for cropped and cut by the true chron connopiseurs decades deep in the ditch game. Upon return to civlization, whether with pounds or seeds ready to plant, I brought true joy and life change to those I encountered. Few blazed ganja as good as gold, from the same hills..... those who did knew it was something special. Now, cross county- with closets crammed with the vagrant strain favored as head smoke by the millionaire- the Perps, I wonder if yet another example of the honesty and openess we all yearn for the ability to express will be the one to destroy me. With fruit trees and literal strawberry fields forever, it was a venerable paradise for ganja lover and hater alike out west. It might not be enough that my friend is independantly wealthy and Im on a ganja rocket to pot stardom my true homies round these parts straight working for me dreaming of the pacific, ready for a mission. Either way imma take my chances, anyone got a nice rental up in mendo?
But at the end of the day it isnt all good. Hiding shit is weak. I dont want to have to "keep it on the dl". Im sick of keeping it in the back room at parties, watching what I say, and getting shit from faggot bitches about blazing/selling. I want to tell people what Im all about, and I do to my extreme risk. Anyway here is the idea:

People shouldnt be afraid if they are confident what they are doing is right. When I grow ganja, I respect the earth. With rainwater catch and greywater recycling systems augmenting year round composting and solar energy reliance, a pot farmer's life is a good one. We should be stewards of the earth, but more aptly of our weed. Anmyone who grows the best weed, cares for it properly, and does it organically to protect the quality should join together into a union. People in cali should sign up for the state sponsored licensing program, and become adamantly outspoken about how properly they maintain their gardens and dont hurt anybody. Death to guerilla growers and mega schwag outdoors farms. These people dont have respect for the ganj. They are the cause of the police presence in nor cal. And they represent whats the worst about pot growers-some. I know how I do it, and I honestly believe if I ever get the chance to speak my peace, a jury of MY peers would give me a medal. So the idea is a growers union, to share ideas, strains, resources, legal support, and respect for the power of the herb we all love. Everyone in the world could join, provided they adhere to the principles of "doing it right". If all the growers in the world united, stopped being afraind, stepped out their grow room and said "check this out..." just imagine, supplement that with all the non grower blazers and boom. Its widely known that the vast majority of people in the usa have used marijuana. Why be a hypocrite? Bringing this issue to a head might be the only way to end criminalization before we end up as criminals.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 2, 2007)

Some nice words there... jj.

Yes I know the feeling you are talking about. Whenever in my life I have run away, I've always felt sickened with myself. felt like a coward.

I get the same feeling now, while growing weed. I feel like a shady little coward... afraid that one day they might come and kidnap me. I have several weapons and a large dog, just in case I get raided by criminals...

But if they (the old bill) come, I'd have to get my dog out of the way so that they couldn't legally kill him. My weapons would be left useless, even though they'd most likely be freely using theirs.

In my country it is illegal to own a gun. Yet the police carry them. CS Gas can get you 5 years in my country. Yet the police carry it, and use it all the time. I've never met anyone that hasn't had allergic reactions to that stuff.

Friend of mine was being chased by the police... he fell over. The cop caught up and sprayed him in the face with his cs spray. Of course, my friend went mad and started fighting back. Note that, fighting BACK. He took the cs spray off the cop, got him down on the floor and sprayed him in the face with the gas. Apart from this the cop had no real injuries. Just for spraying the cop back in the face with the gas, my friend received a 4 year sentence.

Why do they have all this power? And why do we sit here afraid?

I see what's happening in France, it seems each year the riots in France get worse. When I look at that country (who were the only ones brave enough to say NO to the slaughter of Iraq), I see a proud nation of people. They know when enough is enough, and they're not afraid to say so.


----------



## crazy-mental (Dec 2, 2007)

i know what you mean skunk. why should we hide away, doing somthing we love to do, and love to smoke. i feel like a crim. every time im in the growroom/ garden. looking over my shoulder." i wonder if anyone is looking". im not doing awt wrong. so why should i be bothered growing a few oz. when theres people selling smack/crack.hurting women and kids. i dont think im doing anything wrong, and if i get caught for some daft reason. then so be it. fuck em. thats what i say. fuck em . im going to do it wheather im allowed or not.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Dec 2, 2007)

This is disheartening. 21 people is not nearly enough to start a revolution.


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah man i feel ya. except that france isnt a nation of brave people just a bunch of pussys being that we saved them in wwII and they cant even support our war if its bullshit or not.
and unfortunately if you get caught and just say fuck em you'll go to jail =(
i wish it could be that easy.
-sir you were caught growing 150 marijuana plants in your backyard.
-Fuck you im doing it anyway
-okay charges dropped
=)


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 12, 2007)

oh yeah and money talks is true.
money talks is also a great porn site.
no joke =)
well there is a liberal independent party which is pro legalization.
go vote.. next year i think?
idk maybe we have another two years of terror under bush


----------



## WhatAmIDoing (Dec 13, 2007)

The thing about this...if everyone boycotted work one day (i mean everyone was down with weed), we'd have no law enforcement either. it'd cause a huge crisis. sure people'd look, but is that what we need?

sometimes you need shock treatment. I haven't seen it's necessity yet, but if the motion goes down, i ain't gonna condemn it.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Dec 13, 2007)

m3atwad said:


> yeah man i feel ya. except that france isnt a nation of brave people just a bunch of pussys being that we saved them in wwII and they cant even support our war if its bullshit or not.


You have no idea of what you are talking about. 


The French are a very proud nation... always have been. The French created the word Liberty.

Even now, it is only the people of that proud nation that are prepared to fight for it. We should all follow their lead.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 13, 2007)

did some of you speak with young ppl somewhere age 14-18 years old. what they know about cannabis?i do this sometimes and they know nothing,they have government brain wash in full loud in school and ppl in my age was afraid to talk about marijuana and they know nothing too(i'm 37).we need publishing more and more researches about marijuana in all aspects everywhere where it is possible.in our blogs(i do this last 3weeks now.)in newspapers in websites.sending e-mails to our government with facts about this herb.and this may helps legalize some day in the future,may our kids can grow and smoke legally.


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 13, 2007)

uh yeah i do skunk stop supporting the dueschebags


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 13, 2007)

and jesus
probably more than half of the 14-18 year olds have done weed before.. so i dont know where your going with that


----------



## m3atwad (Dec 13, 2007)

but we do need to do more research on it.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 13, 2007)

m3atwad said:


> and jesus
> probably more than half of the 14-18 year olds have done weed before.. so i dont know where your going with that


but.....you think they know something about it?i think no.they just try something illegal like first cigarette or first alcohol.and maybe they smoke weed laced in some shit.who knows?actually i start growing my own for this reason.we need to teach ppl about all aspects and make research too.


----------



## jesus3 (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zTxUxFjLB0


----------

